# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Celulas y estomas de Tradescantia zebrina.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, subo un pequeño estudio que he realizado de una planta llamada Tradescantia zebrina, esta en particular ha sido cogida de la calle y me ha servido para reafirmar mis procesos de tinción.
La células en vivo tienen poco contraste y por ese motivo se tiñen, en este caso lo he realizado safranina.





Disfrutar de la ciencia.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (04-ene-2017),F. Lázaro (04-ene-2017),HUESITO (04-ene-2017),Jonasino (05-ene-2017),Los terrines (04-ene-2017),perdiguera (04-ene-2017),willi (11-ene-2017)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Wow
Como molan esas células vegetales, tan rectas y aparentemente perfectas.

----------

frfmfrfm (05-ene-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros perdon por la espera del tema pero he tenido problemas con el gestor de imagen que al parecer ya se ha solucionado.

En la primera foto he aumentado las células donde se puede ver el núcleo y la pared celular.



En esta segunda foto se ven varios estomas de la hoja que son órganos encargado del intercambio gaseoso de la planta con el exterior.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (13-ene-2017),F. Lázaro (15-ene-2017),HUESITO (14-ene-2017),Jonasino (15-ene-2017),Los terrines (13-ene-2017),perdiguera (13-ene-2017),willi (18-ene-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo un par de fotos ampliadas de los estomas.





No todo el mundo puede ver este tipo de fotos.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-ene-2017),Jonasino (15-ene-2017),Los terrines (14-ene-2017),perdiguera (14-ene-2017),willi (18-ene-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros para acabar con el tema subo dos fotos de los estomas con mas entrada de luz. 



En esta segunda foto nombro las partes que los constituye.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ene-2017),HUESITO (17-ene-2017),Jonasino (17-ene-2017),Los terrines (17-ene-2017),perdiguera (16-ene-2017),willi (18-ene-2017)

----------

